# chainsaw nicknames



## Little Monkey (Dec 29, 2008)

what is your nickname for a chainsaw? at the moment my favourit is a motoraxe.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 29, 2008)

I call mine "chainsaw"; sometimes "saw" if I'm in a hurry and can't say the whole word.
Phil


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 29, 2008)

"Chainsaw" if it's running properly.

"Stupid POS" if it's not.


----------



## Kogafortwo (Dec 29, 2008)

My Stihl is called "The 028." All other saws are referred to as "junk" or alternatively "somebody else's saw that I am fixing up for them".


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 29, 2008)

I call my 346xp the termite. The others get called by their model number.

Scott


----------



## senechal (Dec 29, 2008)

660 = sicko. 395 w/ 18" bar = monster.


----------



## Treetom (Dec 29, 2008)

My ground crew refers to the 200t and 338xpt as "baby" saws: 200t is the baby in the tree, 338xp sleeps in the cradle most of the time. The 3120 is called Bertha, though I'm thinking of changing her name to Herniated Disk. All others referred to by numbers and use: 372bucket, 372ground, 350, etc.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 29, 2008)

395xp I say get me the little saw if any one is onlooking! 

The modded 372 is call Stihl silencer, the 395 is called big boy and the 2101
is old faithful the 372 stocker is called just that and the Ms 200t is called
girlfriend by one of the above


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Dec 29, 2008)

Small Wood said:


> I call mine "chainsaw"; sometimes "saw" if I'm in a hurry and can't say the whole word.
> Phil



:biggrinbounce2::hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 29, 2008)

senechal said:


> 660 = sicko. 395 w/ 18" bar = monster.



Monster is usually used in reference to my 394XP with the 20" bar, usually followed by a big smile by the opperator.


----------



## TDunk (Dec 29, 2008)

My 5100 is "Jeffery" (Jeffery Dolmar). The 395 is "the big saw". The 192T is the "climbing saw" and most of the others are just the model numbers.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 29, 2008)

TDunk said:


> My 5100 is "Jeffery" (Jeffery Dolmar). The 395 is "the big saw". The 192T is the "climbing saw" and most of the others are just the model numbers.



absolutely morbid dude are you goth or what?


----------



## Scots Climber (Dec 29, 2008)

I must be really dull, I just call them what they are :greenchainsaw:


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Dec 29, 2008)

I call my 260 the #####!


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Dec 29, 2008)

i men the [email protected]


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 29, 2008)

most of mine get called "that piece of " or by the model numbers


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 29, 2008)

my 088

"Mad Mary"  

the rest are just called by their numbers 192t, 460, 455 etc. Until they get a story... my wifes name is... well you guessed it!


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 29, 2008)

Got a Tractor and a couple of rifles with "Names".

The saws for some reason, just ain't personable enough to gain one.

The 455 gets called "Heavy dang thing" by the wife every time she gets a wild hair and runs it, so it might be showing some personality. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## kruege84 (Dec 30, 2008)

At work, we had an 088 with a 36" bar affectionately know as 'the widow-maker.' Unfortunately, since it's a landscape company, we only had one as the need for such a saw is not an everyday occurrence. The saw went out with one of the guys, and they decided to run it on straight gas. Then they took it apart in a vain attempt to fix it and only brought about 1/2 the parts back. It still hasn't been replaced.  

Then, there's my personal saw: an MS310. I call it 'my chainsaw.' My ladyfriend calls it 'princess' because I treat like one. I think she's just jealous...


----------



## ccrider2240 (Dec 30, 2008)

*by numbers*

my 020's such as 01, 69, r2d2 and c3p0 361's are named after highschool football numbers, Got an old 036 I bought while horse logging in Tennessee we call Tennessee Jed. :chainsawguy:
066 Mag,,,, simply 066


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

Mostly I just point and say " That one", sometimes I don't even speak, hoping for the day I don't have to point.
I stenciled numbers on the 3 20's but it hasn't helped one dam bit. When asked which number I want I point and say " that one".


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 30, 2008)

I work with a lot of other companies, and everybody has got a couple (or more) MS 200's laying around. usually with dull chains, running poorly, or missing parts.

Mine is a WMD, and I wrote DAVE on it in big letters with a sharpie. always sharp, tuned and ready.

Got real tired of others grabbing "the good one".:chainsawguy:


----------



## scubadude1188 (Dec 30, 2008)

460 - "lil maggie"
290 - "Boy Toy"
280 - "Peaches"
200T - "Bruce"
200T - "Tom"
360 - "Thor"


----------



## TreeTopKid (Dec 30, 2008)

Little Monkey said:


> what is your nickname for a chainsaw? at the moment my favourit is a motoraxe.



I've got an old over worked Husky 254xp that we use for all the dirty nasty (roots mashing up excess brush, cutting down bonfires). It's called the F***insaw.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 30, 2008)

our groundies name there rakes the one that comes ta mind is (babygirl) aka chris's rake with the bend in e'r:yoyo:


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 30, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> our groundies name there rakes the one that comes ta mind is (babygirl) aka chris's rake with the bend in e'r:yoyo:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 30, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> our groundies name there rakes the one that comes ta mind is (babygirl) aka chris's rake with the bend in e'r:yoyo:



Lol. Man, how do you find a grounddog that actually "knows his role" as they say??


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 30, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Man, how do you find a grounddog that actually "knows his role" as they say??


im a lil the role is ta get the tree in the box i let grounders climb and and the climber does ground work give the ground team a chance ta get there feet off the ground! let em at something a little scary/tall or a good walk to the tips and they quickly learn there role as groundie tree-work is a team effort and when there is time to spare let em get a lil exposure such as chunking down a log than can be thrown or climbing out the bucket to throw a top. give them a chance to be in your boots. our entire ground team can and does a lil climbing when we can spare some time


----------



## JohnH (Dec 30, 2008)

My dad has a 335 Husky that I have a few names for but Im not allowed to pot them on this site.:censored:


----------



## Little Monkey (Dec 30, 2008)

Mad Mary is about the best so far but a little femine for an 088 ? if 
it was running a 25 inch bar i would understand as it would be a mad c**t


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 30, 2008)

We haven't named our saws but we did at a "company" I worked for years back. The 018 was "Baby Dog", the 020 was "Little Dog", the 066 was "Big Dog" and the 036 was, of course, "Hot Dog."


----------



## Little Monkey (Dec 30, 2008)

i like the baby dog, big dog etc i have to pole pruners "the pig" which is an extra long extendable one, its a f***ing pig to use and a med sized one called "the piglet" coz its easier to use and kind of cute.


----------



## Groundman One (Dec 30, 2008)

My old Husky was "Christine".

My Stihl 460 Magnum is "Sweety".


----------



## 385xp9106 (Dec 30, 2008)

3120 with the 50 inch bar.we call it the 350 chevy block


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a groundie who called the 880 the "Big nammer jammer" and the name kinda stuck. The saw was bigger than he was was kinda funny to see him carry it.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 30, 2008)

Is it always this slow in the winter? 3 pages of "names" you guys give to your saws???? Find something to do, please!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 30, 2008)

It gats dark here at 4:30. Only so many times I can clean and sharpen the saws in the shed. So here I am.... yeah it sucks....


----------



## jg55056 (Dec 30, 2008)

200t's = Get me a "pee wee"


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 31, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Is it always this slow in the winter? 3 pages of "names" you guys give to your saws???? Find something to do, please!



Must be! You took the time to post!


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 31, 2008)

There's 18" of snow on the ground here with the temp hanging around -18 (-38 wind chill). I have plenty of tree work to do but screw it...I'm staying inside and reading arboristsite today.


----------

